# Filipino Fish Escabeche Recipe



## neselba (Jun 3, 2009)

Ingredients
1 whole Carp
Salt
1 c White Vinegar
1 c Water
1/2 c Sugar
4 tbsp Vegetable Oil
2 c Bean curd, diced
6 tbsp garlic, minced
1 c Onion, chopped
1/4 c Ginger, sliced into strips
1 tbsp Flour stirred into
2 tbsp water
1 c Mushrooms, sliced
1 c Bell pepper, sliced into strips
1/2 c Carrots, sliced
escabeche.jpg (43004 bytes)
METHOD
1. Season fish with salt inside and out. Set aside.
2. Mix vinegar, water, sugar, and a
pinch of salt. Set aside.
3. In a large skillet, heat oil. Fry bean curd
until golden brown. Set aside.
4. Fry the fish 5 minutes each side or until
just cooked through. Set aside.
5. In the same skillet, saute garlic until light brown.
Then add the onion, and saute until transparent.
6. Add ginger and vinegar mixture. When the mixture
boils, add in flour to thicken.
Simmer for 5 minutes.
7. Add fried fish, bean curd, bell pepper, and
carrot slices. Simmer for another
5 minutes. Serve hot.

Visit:http://www.ichatcatering.com/recipes/387/filipino-fish-escabeche-recipe


----------



## arianna (Apr 30, 2009)

I would try this with Tilapia. It has a wonderful ability to absorb spices and you can get it without bones. Carp is full of bones. This is a Tilapia recipe that uses similar ingredients to yours. You may want to try it as well.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I get the impression that the OP was only interested in promoting her website and sharing this recipe wasn't particularly sincere. Anyone know where I can buy escabeche.jpg (43004 bytes)?


----------



## ericsiapno (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi! I'm Filipino, In our traditional escabeche recipe there's no tofu(bean curd) and mushroom in it. but your version of escabeche looks good taste huh?:lol:


----------

